# Monster Hooter 4-28



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

We decided againsed going to the rigs and instead went to the nipple in search of the "epic weedline" we had all been hearing about. Around 1 o'clock we were south of the nipple going through some of the thickest scattered grass i've ever seen when the left rigger starts screaming. After one good blistering run we got her turned and started cranking. About ten minutes later Capt. Bert introduced her to the gaff and wrestled this ole girl over the gunnel. All in all it was a fantastic trip even though we didn't have tons of action. Along with the wahoo we also managed to bring home a nice YF and had a mystery bite that broke us off above the wind on after checking out just about everything in our spread and cutting off an Islander daisy chain. Any guesses on the weight of this hooter?


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

:thumbup: Beautiful!

Any mahi out there?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome....that hoo is flirting with 100lbs for sure


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd take that over a bunch of 50#ers any day


----------



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

Saw quite a few chickens and had one decent dolphin come into our spread but couldn't get him to eat.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Blue C said:


> Saw quite a few chickens and had one decent dolphin come into our spread but couldn't get him to eat.


 
Great. Thanks


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

hard to tell what it weighed but the one in this picture was 87 on a scale. Point of reference for you. Nice fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful wahoo. I'd say more to the tune of 70-80ish than 100lbs though


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

my guess was 75-80# based on one we caught last year


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nice one there congrats!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good hoo!! what ever it weighed!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice fish, this calculator might help you in the future in the event you're caught without a scale but have a tape measure.

http://www.csgnetwork.com/fishsaltwtcalc.html


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Stud Hoo, regardless the weight.:thumbup:


----------

